# INT OP anyone?



## MP 811 (29 May 2007)

Ive gone through this section and read all the posts about getting into the INT trade and whatnot, but I was wondering if there were any INT OPS on the forums who could pm me for a few questions.  Thanks!


----------



## Tanner (24 Jun 2007)

Hello, 

May be an obvious answer, but are you looking to get into reg force int or reserve? I may be able to answer a few of your questions...

Tanner.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Aug 2007)

I'm looking into pres int op...

Do I have to be trade qualified in something else, before I can go on an int course or can I go with only SQ? Furthermore, once qualified as a reserve int op, is it possible to CT to the reg force as an int op, just at reduced rank and such? I'm contemplating this because the trade seems interesting, and all my teachers say I have good writing and analytical abilities. I'll be 18 before I can make the jump, is my age going to be a negative?

Cheers.


----------



## MikeL (5 Aug 2007)

Off the recruiting website



> Entry Plans: The Intelligence Operator occupation is usually available through Occupation Transfer. Preferred candidates should have at least a high school diploma or equivalent. Knowledge of other languages, multi-cultural experience and operational experience are considered an asset.
> 
> Other applicants to be considered are:
> 
> ...



http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=111&bhcp=1


----------



## Greymatters (5 Aug 2007)

Generally, you need four years in a trade before they will look at you...


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Aug 2007)

Even for the reserves?


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Aug 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Even for the reserves? I was told that I could apply off the street for that, but it also caught me as being a little too good to be true. Do most int ops hold post secondary? I have the marks to go to school, so I will if it helps me.
> Thanks again.


----------



## Greymatters (6 Aug 2007)

Ah, thats a little more difficult - have you tried talking to an Intelligecne office in your area yet?


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Aug 2007)

No, I talked discreetly to a person at work who is an ex int op, and all they could say is I can probably get into the reserve INT stream, but that regs would be another story at my age. Essentially I'm trying to figure out about work/education, ideally i want to attend post secondary, concurrently serving is res int. If not, I'll just go reg infantry or something and wreck my knees for 3 years  8)

So you suggest I call the local int unit here?


----------



## Greymatters (6 Aug 2007)

Yes, I do.  I know a couple of guys who transfered directly from reserve Int to regular force Int, but I dont recall the legnth of time they put in to qualify and the types of courses they had to have first.  But your local Int office would have the most current info.  If you are uncertain who to call, PM me and I can point out who would be closest to you.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2007)

You can easily google the nearest one........say this one:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2INT/Main.shtm


----------



## TN2IC (7 Aug 2007)

When I taught basic last year, we had a few Int Ops on it. They did same entry as everyone else. 


*Note it was a PRes course.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Aug 2007)

Many thanks, I've got what I need.  ;D

Cheers,

doughboy


----------



## AverageJoe (7 Aug 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> No, I talked discreetly to a person at work who is an ex int op, and all they could say is I can probably get into the reserve INT stream, but that regs would be another story at my age. Essentially I'm trying to figure out about work/education, ideally i want to attend post secondary, concurrently serving is res int. If not, I'll just go reg infantry or something and wreck my knees for 3 years  8)
> 
> So you suggest I call the local int unit here?



I keep hearing people who say the infantry will wreak your knees. Is it just a given that 100% of people that go infantry will have messed up knees? If its really that bad how do you retain people in a trade basically designed to mess you up.


----------



## blacktriangle (7 Aug 2007)

AverageJoe said:
			
		

> I keep hearing people who say the infantry will wreak your knees. Is it just a given that 100% of people that go infantry will have messed up knees? If its really that bad how do you retain people in a trade basically designed to mess you up.



I was partly kidding, only basing it on the fact that my grandpa had f'ed knees by Sgt/WO. Bad knees are probably lower on the worry list for the infantry these days...they have bigger things to deal with.


----------



## Greymatters (7 Aug 2007)

Part of the problem was the former practice of not allowing soldiers to wear knee protection, an issue which has been corrected nowadays...


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Aug 2007)

Well I'll let you guys know how it goes for my transfer goes, from what I've dug up there are alot of deployments for INT, so im excited.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Aug 2007)

Im just playing the waiting game as well.  And I can confirm through talking with some of the folks on here that INT OPS are deployed on almost every mission.


----------



## MP 811 (19 Sep 2007)

Just to resurrect this old thread, after waiting what seemed like forever, I went down to the recruiting centre today to check the status of my CT and found out that I was selected for INT OP with training begining in Kingston in Oct.

and I got 187 days incentive to my next IPC!


----------



## medaid (19 Sep 2007)

They have now on a selective basis taken ROTS applicants for Int Op, but you've really gotta have something. This is the PRes world, no clue about the RegF.


----------



## blacktriangle (20 Sep 2007)

MP 811

Which int unit did you join, or are you reg force?

pm me if you want, I need to have a few questions answered...


----------



## MP 811 (20 Sep 2007)

reg force.  pm inbound


----------



## Greymatters (20 Sep 2007)

Well done and good luck!


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> They have now on a selective basis taken ROTS applicants for Int Op, but you've really gotta have something. This is the PRes world, no clue about the RegF.



Return of The Seth?     ???


----------



## Shamrock (20 Sep 2007)

Round Object Thought Square


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Round Object Thought Square



That's not thinking outside the box!  That is normal.   ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Sep 2007)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Round Object Thought Square



It fits, all you need is a large enough hammer  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (20 Sep 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> It fits, all you need is a large enough hammer  ;D



 :

a sad engineer you turn out to be

"there is no problem too great that it cannot be solved by the liberal application of high explosives"

chimo 

 ;D


----------



## Greymatters (21 Sep 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> "there is no problem too great that it cannot be solved by the liberal application of high explosives"



Sounds like the effort used in Serbia during the Kosovo shenanigans...


----------



## blacktriangle (24 Sep 2007)

Well I'm still to short on TI for PRES INT, but it looks like the res MP's will be getting me instead. At least INT is still something to work towards in the future.


----------



## Journeyman (25 Sep 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Well I'm still to short on TI for PRES INT, but it looks like the res MP's will be getting me instead. At least INT is still something to work towards in the future.


popnfresh...contact your local Reserve Int unit. The _overwhelming_ majority of their personnel are recruited right off the street, without any previous experience.

Today's lessson kiddies, is that there are people on this site who don't have a clue what they're talking about despite self-delusions of intellect. These people will give you completely out of 'er advice based on their "knowledge," which may be dated and/or coompletely irrelevant to *your* situation. Normally I'm a big fan of Darwin, so I tend to ignore the threads where people who don't do their own direct research accept online advice from people no better informed than themselves. In your case, p'n f, I'm feeling generous.


*If you want to join, contact a recruiter or the unit in which you are interested.  *  

Is that such a difficult concept?


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Sep 2007)

Sir, I have done so. 

I was told I must be trades qualified for at least 1 year before applying to the unit, by the unit recruiter. If it changes anything, it was 2 INT COY parading out of Toronto.

Thank you for the advice though, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I was told I must be trades qualified for at least 1 year before applying to the unit, by the unit recruiter. If it changes anything, it was 2 INT COY parading out of Toronto.
> Thank you for the advice though, I will keep it in mind.



I find that confusing - You were told you needed to be qualified for 1 year as an Int Op before you could apply to the reserve unit as an Int Op? That seems to contradict what Journeyman was telling you earlier.


----------



## Shamrock (25 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> I find that confusing - You were told you needed to be qualified for 1 year as an Int Op before you could apply to the reserve unit as an Int Op? That seems to contradict what Journeyman was telling you earlier.



No, he means that he'd have to be qualified in a (any other) trade for 1 year before applying.


----------



## Greymatters (25 Sep 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The _overwhelming_ majority of their personnel are recruited right off the street, without any previous experience.



So this would be incorrect then, if 2 Int Coy says you need at least a year in another trade before you can apply...


----------



## MP 811 (25 Sep 2007)

http://www.army.dnd.ca/LFCA/2int/recruit1.shtm

2 Int Coy will take people from off the street, as well as VOT's.


----------



## blacktriangle (25 Sep 2007)

I can post the email if you guys want... I didn't even mention what trade I am, or my quals..and that was the response I got from them. I really don't know what the big deal is, but I guess it's supposed to be more "exclusive"? Maybe they want Cpls, because thats what I'll be when I can VOT


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2007)

My point was....and remains......if you want to join a CF unit, talk to that unit's recruiter.  

As for Res Int being overwhelmingly filled by people off the street:
a. I used to recruit for a Res Int Coy; we took direct entries
b. the 2 Int Coy website says they recruit off the street
c. I've had two tasks in particular augmented by 2 Int Coy pers, wtih whom I discussed 'why things are seen' during the 3 am shift
d. one of the people I deal with daily over here in A'stan is out of 2 Int Coy, and he joined off the street



And the source of your current knowledge on 2 Int Coy recruiting policies, Greymatter? 
---
Exactly  :



One last time kids, then I'm done:
*If you want to join, contact a recruiter or the unit in which you are interested.  *


----------



## Sig_Des (26 Sep 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> One last time kids, then I'm done:
> *If you want to join, contact a recruiter or the unit in which you are interested.  *



And that, is the best piece of advice anyone can get when it comes to the "Can I, can't I" questions. I miss your posts, JM!


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And the source of your current knowledge on 2 Int Coy recruiting policies, Greymatter?



I fail to see why you are pointing your finger at me.  You said 2 Int Coy does one thing, popnfresh says he was told something different.  Try focusing on this issue.   

My source of info comes from 6 Int Coy, with whom I was a liaison for several years, and is the same info as yours, which says that they can be recruited right off the street.  Which doesnt seem to match the reply that popnfresh was given.  Again, the focus is to find why he/she was told something different from known policy. 

Your advice would also help if you would check up on how difficult it is for people with no knowledge of the military to check out reserve Int companies they might want to work for.  As someone with access to the Int branch, you do not have a problem calling the right number or using the military phone directory system.  Civilians looking for information do not have it so easy, especially since 9/11.  Not everyone lives right next door to the Int Coy in question.  The offices in question are usually in buildings with restricted access so the person making inquiries cannot just walk right in and ask their questions. Nearly all direct phone numbers have been removed from web pages so that no one can call the Int OR direct and ask to speak with someone.  When you ask an operator for the phone number to call, they themselves have trouble finding the right number.  Once you get the right number, there is usually no one in the office to answer.  In some cases there is an email link through Outlook, but that is to an anonymous person and not everyone feels comfortable communicating that way.  Overall, its not as easy to do as it is to say it.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Sep 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I miss your posts, JM!


 Thanks A.....I'm livin' the dream -- for another 8 months    


The other day some military tourists from NDHQ asked, "doesn't the smell bother you?"  "What smell?"


----------



## blacktriangle (26 Sep 2007)

On a related note, does anyone know why the change in policies with regards to recruiting? I also read on the 2 int site that they take from off the street...I was also told that the trade is short pers...doesn't make much sense to me. Thank you for all the replies so far...


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2007)

Did you go in for an interview with the INT unit in question?

Just because they say they recruit off the street, doesn't mean that anyone off the street will be accepted.  They would have to have an interview and be accepted by the unit.  Even people who have other CF experience, may not pass that interview.


----------



## blacktriangle (27 Sep 2007)

Understood...thanks.

No, I never got far enough for an interview. I will try again after University- with any luck I can get in the regs. For now I'm pretty much willing to take anything that gets me out of my current trade, as due to my location there was nothing else.


----------



## Gunner_Pyza (28 Oct 2007)

What is deployments like as an INT OP/INT Officer?  ...leaning more towards the officer world and even more towards the naval element.


----------



## BF1 (1 Nov 2007)

As for deployments, the trade is very short on both Int Ops and Int Officers.  It has been my experience during the last few tours that all uniform colours of the Int trade are deploying to varying degrees.  If you want a 90% guarantee of a tour, ask for Army Int and get posted to a Brigade.  Hope this helps.


----------



## medaid (1 Nov 2007)

GP if you want more info on Navy Int give me.a shout via PM.


----------

